# What is Sauron? [Merged]



## siptfire7 (Feb 1, 2003)

*Sauron's Race*

What race is Sauron from?


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Feb 1, 2003)

Tar wonders if she should answer this question....

he was a maiar


----------



## Isenho (Feb 1, 2003)

dang sipt! how many threads did you post just then!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 1, 2003)

Maiar are angelic beings, whose spirit cannot be killed (they are immortal). Gandalf, Saruman, Radagast, and the Balrog are other Maiar.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 2, 2003)

Yup. Sauron is a spirit, who has physical form. These are called Maiar. THHere are good Maiar, and bad Maiar. sauron is bad


----------



## kohaku (Feb 3, 2003)

Sauron came to middle earth in the first age, but he fell to evil and became a servant of Morgoth. He remained in middle-earth after Morgoth was banished.


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 4, 2003)

Well, technically Sauron had already been in the service of Melkor a long time before he even thought of establishing realms in the lands east of the Ered Lindon himself.. But yeah. 

PS:
Plural: Maiar
Singular: Maia


----------



## siptfire7 (Feb 8, 2003)

Who are Melkor and Morgoth?


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 8, 2003)

Melkor and Morgoth are the same. He is sort of Middle-earth's version of Lucifer- a fallen Valar who becomes the Dark Lord of Middle-earth.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 9, 2003)

Theres like, 20 Valar. 1 is bad. Melkor is the bad one. He was re-named Morgoth by the Elves. All of the bad in ME, is origonaly Melkor's fault, and his malice spread to Balrogs, Dragons, Spiders, Sauron, and other things of a less un-savory nature.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 10, 2003)

There are 15 Valar, including Melkor.


----------



## Inderjit S (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kohaku _
> *Sauron came to middle earth in the first age, but he fell to evil and became a servant of Morgoth. He remained in middle-earth after Morgoth was banished. *



Sauron had never left, M-E, until he went to Numenor. He was a spy of Melkor in Almaren, then after the destruction of the lamps, he ruled in Melkor's western fortress-Angband, escaped from the Valar when they came up against Melkor and he took part in the War of the Jewels. He also made a ring some ring or another. Suppposedly there is some book about it....


----------



## Bailey Baggins (Feb 17, 2003)

you could have simplified the answer to the question by merely saying that Sauron was a Balrog!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bailey Baggins _
> *you could have simplified the answer to the question by merely saying that Sauron was a Balrog! *



I hope you're not serious...


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 17, 2003)

> you could have simplified the answer to the question by merely saying that Sauron was a Balrog!



Ummm, that actually wouldn't have simplified anything. Sauron wasn't a Balrog. He was a Maia, and Balrogs were Maiar, but Sauron wasn't a Balrog.


----------



## Bailey Baggins (Feb 17, 2003)

"Dreadful among these spirits were the valaraukar, the scourges of fire that in Middle-earth were called Balrogs, demons of terror.
Among those of his servants that have names the greatest was that spirit whom the Eldar called Sauron, or Gorthaur the cruel. In his beginning he was of the Maiar of Aule..."

My mistake, blending paragraphs.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 21, 2003)

Melkor/Morgoth thing

Morgoth means somthing to the effect of "Great Enemy of the World" or somthin' like that 

the Valar renamed Melkor when he got evil


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 21, 2003)

> the Valar renamed Melkor when he got evil


Actually, Feanor named him that, after the rape of the Silmarils. It means "Black Enemy".


----------



## Frodorocks (Feb 28, 2003)

Wow, Balrogs are Mariar? You learn something new every day. I should really do more than just skim through The Sil.


----------



## christopher (Mar 11, 2003)

what's is even more interesting to know, is that Mithrandir, Tom and Sauron were probably brothers in Eru's mind.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Mar 11, 2003)

> what's is even more interesting to know, is that Mithrandir, Tom and Sauron were probably brothers in Eru's mind.



Obviously, we don't know for sure whether or not this is true, especially since there is absolutely no proof that Bombadil is a Maia.


----------



## christopher (Mar 14, 2003)

You are absolutely right Took, yet the power of Tom over the Ring could probably only be explained by the fact that Tom is "a Maia gone native" as come critics have described him, but you are right, there is no proof. Anyway, discussing Tom is a something for another theat perhaps.


----------



## Elendil01 (Mar 14, 2003)

sauron is a dark elf, a lieutenet in Morgoth's army.(Morgoth was the 1st dark lord.


----------



## christopher (Mar 15, 2003)

I'm sorry Elendil, but I beg to differ. Sauron was not a dark Elf (if I am not mistaken, Eol was one and I don't think they were related). Sauron was a Maia in the service of Aule, and was later seduced by Melkor/Morgoth and stayed with his master until Melkor was sent into the void. Then Sauron went to the world of men to try and corrupt them. In Numenor he dwelt among men in a time they weren't (except those at the Western end of the Island) very fond of elves, to say the least. He wasn't an elf, sorry.


----------



## The_Swordmaster (Mar 25, 2003)

*What is Sauron?*

What exactly is Sauron? Is he Immortal or a mortal being? I do dout he is mortal. Was he once an elf or some other creature, that was taken by the dark powers or what?


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 25, 2003)

he is a Maiar, they are kind of like Angels, he was corrupted by Morgoth (who is sort of like the Devil) he is more powerful than an Elve but not as powerful as a God (or Valar)

Thôl


----------



## Feanorian (Mar 25, 2003)

He is the same species as Gandalf, as celeb said he is a Maiar, they were the helpers of the Valar, created before the world itself, they cannot die and are linked to the world until its end, if you would like some more info about Sauron and his downfall check out the this debate, my debate it just recently ended in the Guild of Scholars guild.


----------



## Jesse (Mar 26, 2003)

May I suggest the thread entitled "Sauron's Race" located on the bottom of the Halls of Fire page....??


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 29, 2003)

In addition to the above, read the Silmarillion for further info on Sauron Gorthaur.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 29, 2003)

Gorthaur isn't his last name, Olorin. It's another title given to him when he was fair-appearing.


----------



## Gwindor (Mar 31, 2003)

Feanorian, I don't think the Maiar are bound to the world as the Elves are (which doesn't make them really immortal). Instead they exist without the world and wouldn't perish when Arda is unmade.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 31, 2003)

> Feanorian, I don't think the Maiar are bound to the world as the Elves are (which doesn't make them really immortal). Instead they exist without the world and wouldn't perish when Arda is unmade.



Actually, the Ainur ARE bound to the world in a similar way as the Elves. They are "doomed" to reside within it till the very end. Check the Silmarillion.



> Gorthaur isn't his last name, Olorin. It's another title given to him when he was fair-appearing.



Gorthaur means "dreadful/horrible abomination" according to the Silmarillion index. You must be thinking of Annatar.


----------



## Feanorian (Mar 31, 2003)

Well yes they are as was pointed out above this post their life sources are linked to the world until it's end that was the condition they had to agree to in order to enter the world when Eru originally allowed them to leave the void. 


*Feanorian, I don't think the Maiar are bound to the world as the Elves are (which doesn't make them really immortal). Instead they exist without the world and wouldn't perish when Arda is unmade. *[/QUOTE]


----------

